# Post A Picture Of The City You Live In!



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

San Francisco, Cali


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Asheville NC


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Wow that looks really nice


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Hobart*


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

We've got a floating stage. That's an orchestra playing in this picture.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Seattle, Washington


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

This pretty much sums up Waterloo, Ontario


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Greenville
(rather be posting a pic of my home town)


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Astraia (Mar 24, 2013)

It's so pretty, but the people seriously suck around here...


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Well, I don't exactly live in Montreal; I live with my family out in the country. However, I've been temporarily renting an apartment in the city for two years to go to college, so here are some pics of the city, which is like a second home now:


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## jennyrsand (Mar 3, 2013)

trondheim, Norway


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

Trønder?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Google image search 'Juneau Alaska' if you're that curious. Most of what comes up is the downtown area. there are four other communities that tie the town together.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

Historic Downtown where I went to High School:










But I rather like the surrounding nature:


----------



## jennyrsand (Mar 3, 2013)

TheNorwegian said:


> Trønder?


 Ja


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Toronto master race reporting in! 416


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

fanatic203 said:


> This pretty much sums up Waterloo, Ontario


"I want to go to there." Looks peaceful because of the wildlife resting on the bus. Why can't I live in Canada?


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

jennyrsand said:


> Ja


Hainnhoinn i bainn


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I live in the suburbs, but I'll post a picture of the city closest to me (St. Paul, MN, about a 15 minute drive).










Unfortunately, this 'spring,' it's looked a lot more like this:


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Stirling. This is where I go to uni.










Stirling Castle.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Soilwork said:


> Stirling. This is where I go to uni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scotland <3


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm too ashamed of the city I live in so I'll post pictures of the city I study instead. It's still no London or Paris but I think it's rather pretty:




























^ Uni


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Soilwork said:


> Stirling. This is where I go to uni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:heart Oh boy you make me so jealous...


----------



## jennyrsand (Mar 3, 2013)

TheNorwegian said:


> Hainnhoinn i bainn


haha


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

What a great ideia for a thread TabulaRasa815!

This is where i have my home when i'm in college (Lisbon)









And this is the town when I am w/ my family in the weekends:


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I like this thread


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Soilwork said:


> Stirling. This is where I go to uni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god you win. Not that this was a competition but if it was lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm going to post the city I was living in a while ago for uni instead because there will be more photos of that place and I liked it better...


----------



## nickelbird (Apr 10, 2013)

Downtown river line









The bridges over the river









The beach









An older photo of the beachline but its still essentially the same- save for a few new buildings.









I live about 15-25 minutes from the beach on a regular traffic day.


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

*houston.tx*


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

shyguy1990 said:


> "I want to go to there." Looks peaceful because of the wildlife resting on the bus. Why can't I live in Canada?


Haha, well the implication of the picture (not that people outside Waterloo would get it, but I couldn't resist posting anyway) is that it's not peaceful because the geese are taking over. They can attack you, especially now during nesting season, and they sh*t everywhere.

But other than that, yay Canada!


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## nickelbird (Apr 10, 2013)

BlazingLazer said:


>


that looks a LOT like the setting of The Thing (82)
^.^


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

nickelbird said:


> that looks a LOT like the setting of The Thing (82)
> ^.^


Haha, also there are some days where I feel I live here (not just in the physical sense, either), as well:


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

fanatic203 said:


> Haha, well the implication of the picture (not that people outside Waterloo would get it, but I couldn't resist posting anyway) is that it's not peaceful because the geese are taking over. They can attack you, especially now during nesting season, and they sh*t everywhere.
> 
> But other than that, yay Canada!


I understand completely! Where I live in the States is the main area for migratory Canadian Geese. It has gotten so bad that they have had to kill them off in mass because of the problems they are causing to the local ecology.

I thought you were alluding to how nature and man coexist peacefully in Waterloo. If you posted a pic with a bunch of geese everywhere I might have gotten your true message, lol.


----------



## jjh87 (Oct 25, 2012)

A very misty London...


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

A city I used to live in:


----------



## anonomousey (Apr 14, 2013)

pachirisu said:


> Birmingham. (There are no pretty pictures )


This one is kind of nice


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Some of the canal area is nice in Brum.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> :heart Oh boy you make me so jealous...





Tanya1 said:


> Oh my god you win. Not that this was a competition but if it was lol


Your uni towns look really nice aswell. 

It is interesting to see the differences in the style of the towns/cities depending on which country they are in.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Astrofreak6 said:


> This is where i have my home when i'm in college (Lisbon)


Fellow Lisboeta! I hope to find myself studying in your city next year! 

----------------------

Too many images to choose from, so I settled for smog:


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Here are two cities that i would like to live in:


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

eugh, Los Angeles:









where I grew up:


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

City where I study, lots of pretty places here...but nothing beats Leuven in my opinion!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

blazinglazer said:


>


swag swag swag


----------



## ThisIsWater (Apr 12, 2013)

I can't find any pictures that really sum up Manchester, TN. It's a dinky little town but there could be worse.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Lyon


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Golden Gate Bridge









Cable car tracks to downtown









15 minutes from my house


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Sadly, I'm 10-15 minutes away in the boring suburbs.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Bangalore, India


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## user19981 (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

You all live in beauty.
This makes me a little sad.

The downtown, the college, & the rest.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

missamanda said:


> You all live in beauty.
> This makes me a little sad.
> 
> The downtown, the college, & the rest.


Very pretty gotta love Wooster.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I wanted to post some better pics.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Downtown of Helsinki:




























A river near the region where I live:


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Istanbul. (Tried to choose medium size photos)


----------



## Astraia (Mar 24, 2013)

Daniel C said:


> I'm too ashamed of the city I live in so I'll post pictures of the city I study instead. It's still no London or Paris but I think it's rather pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was born there ^_^


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

aquilla said:


>


That looks really nice, would definitely love to visit there one day, and a few other places people posted.


----------



## Akhilleus (Apr 23, 2013)

Curitiba, Brazil.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Some of you live in my dream places, although I can't complain:



















and:


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> Some of you live in my dream places, although I can't complain:


Wow, reminds me of Miami... Always wanted to visit a city like that.


----------



## BackToBasics (Apr 15, 2013)

BeyondOsiris said:


>


Good ol Main Street!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Soon:


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

These are some beautiful pictures. I wish I could show my town but there is not much to see.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Soon.










Soon...


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't live in a city, but I do live 15 mins away from this one, the only decent-looking city in CT.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't live in the actual CBD, but the suburbs 20 minutes south. I'm There nearly everyday for Uni though.










Hyde Park









Queen Victoria Building








Sydney Uni


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Where I grew up...










...and where I live now.


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

Colorado Springs, CO.


----------



## RichBigD (Mar 21, 2013)

My quaint village in Surrey, UK. :yes


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## denverxelise (May 14, 2013)

Adelaide, Australia


----------

